# Laser Levels



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Depends on your job I suppose, but I've gotten the money back on my probably ten fold from savings in time and accuracy.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

laser levels, rotating lasers, builders levels, transits, theodolites, line lasers, plumb lasers, they all have their uses. used em all at one time or another. I like the little line lasers the best though, for electrical work, for lining up rows of cans (200 bucks or so for a self levelling one, easily worth it)


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

For fixture placement, I just lay it out on the floor and shoot it upward with a laser plumb.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

The only thing that limits what you can do with laser lines is your own lack of imagination. I have dewalt laser boxes and a hilti red dot box and even though I work in an industrial environment I use all of them almost daily. Totally worth the investment


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

I use mine as a paper weight!


----------



## daks (Jan 16, 2013)

99cents said:


> For fixture placement, I just lay it out on the floor and shoot it upward with a laser plumb.


 I do the same thing.  Makes potlight installation a little faster and neater, and with some of the anal customers I have the proposed spots marked off on the floor for them to "approve" before I start knocking in holes.


----------



## Incubus311 (Jan 10, 2014)

Any good ones under $100? Laser level...


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

I have a PLS vertical/horizontal rotating laser as well as a Fatmax laser plumb bob. 

The rotating works great for putting a line across the ceiling for laying out fixtures end to end, can lights, etc or for running pipe perfectly straight without having to measure off the wall constantly.

I bought the rotating laser specifically for a huge warehouse with a ton of conduit in the ceiling. It paid for itself on that job.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I use a line laser and plumb bob all the time. I haven't used a laser level in a very long time.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

If it is not self leveling I would not even buy it.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Today I was using 2 laser levels to mark out pot lights in a house. Love those damn things. 

Just bought a second one of these:

http://www.amazon.ca/DEWALT-DW087K-LaserChalkLine-Self-Leveling-Horizontal/dp/B000BK32EA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1390443978&sr=8-1&keywords=dewalt+laser+level


Awesome part is it's $20 cheaper on Canada Amazon than USA Amazon. 

http://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DW087K-Horizontal-Vertical-Self-Leveling/dp/B000BK32EA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1390444012&sr=8-1&keywords=dewalt+laser+level


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

sbrn33 said:


> If it is not self leveling I would not even buy it.


X2. Do they even make a line laser that isn't self leveling?


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

Incubus311 said:


> Any good ones under $100? Laser level...


This is the best bang for your buck. I use one nearly everyday in a fluorescent lit building.

http://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DW087K-Horizontal-Vertical-Self-Leveling/dp/B000BK32EA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1390445037&sr=8-1&keywords=dewalt+chalk+line+laser


Home Depot also has a refurbished cst/berger which is just as good except it doesn't have the built in magnet.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/CST-Berger-Reconditioned-Cross-Line-Laser-Level-58-ILM-XT-RT/203429307


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

Bosch GLL3-80

No substitutions


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Incubus311 said:


> Any good ones under $100? Laser level...


Bosch laser plumb. Easily under a hundred bucks.


----------



## the-apprentice (Jun 11, 2012)

very happy with this purchase


----------



## MikeChicago (Jan 22, 2014)

Wow, thanks everyone for all your responses. I didn't realize so many of you were using laser levels. I appreciate all the feedback.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Boys and their toys!


----------



## bml215 (Jul 2, 2012)

I have the Bosch 5 point dot. I like and its handy; I'm diggin' the Bosch line laser a couple post above too.


----------

